# Other stuff you do



## singlesprocket (Jun 9, 2004)

Like dirt biking









and mountain bike









and eats


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Ski








Mountain Bike








Hike








Flat water kayak








Amateur photography








Travel








Four-wheel drive explorations


----------



## DennisT (Dec 29, 2019)

Mountain bike, ski, snowboard, program (used to be my day-job), and write.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

Tai Chi Chuan, precision long range rifle shooting ( NRA Open Class "F" ).
Gardening. That's what I'm doing right now, lawns maintenance . (3 0f 'em). 
its any luck, it'll rain tomorrow.


----------



## Velobike (Jun 23, 2007)

Crasinate, I'm quite a pro at it.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Work on my house, work in my yard, work on trails, ride my bike, work.


----------



## Outrider66 (Jan 30, 2018)

I currently hike, camp, backpack, paddleboard, kayak smooth water, screw around with guns and shoot targets (and I always carry everywhere, including on my MTB), and fly an r/c helicopter in my front yard.

I used to ride offroad motorcycles, kayak wicked whitewater (class IV+), fly full scale sailplanes (gliders), sometimes flew full scale power planes (like a Cessna), I flew r/c airplanes (glow, gas, and electric) for over 20 years, and Scuba dived as a teenager.

I'm living life #13 of my 9 now (several close calls with death), and have used up all of my luck, and then some. I am **** outta luck on everything now.

That stuff is in my spare time, which I currently have very little of. I am semi-retired, and stay busy doing stuff like keeping my 2 grown kids old cars running, so they can get to work, and will be finishing installing 500' of fence at my daughter's house soon.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I'm building myself a small house in the mountains currently, also am an exhibiting fine artist, leader of a local trail building club, and I have an axe studio where I build fine axes and enjoy coffee on cold winter mornings. Favorite hobby is drinking beer around campfires.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Well of course I ride bikes 3/4 of the year.









But 1/4 of the year I ski.









Did I mention I ski?









Oh, I also ski.









And I ski! (In places with real consequences.)









After all of that skiing (and riding) I eat too!


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

Ski. A lot. Many days in many places. Maybe 12 months straight in 2020. Maybe not. Probably will. Many places will hurt you. Some will kill you. That can happen on any type of terrain and any type of bike or ski.

Travel.


----------



## Outhouse (Jul 26, 2019)

landspeed racing
ducati panigali street bike
husaberg 450 fe dirt bike
coral aquarium
aquatrax 1200 turbo Honda jetski
lifted 4/4
z06 corvette 
paddleboard


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

Dancing. Preferably to psytrance, preferably outdoors.


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

well, I ride BMX as well, and play adult league hockey...

my 9-5 is a Band Director. I play drums and bass guitar in 3 bands who gig around town, and have spent time touring in the past. 

I collect baseball, football, and hockey cards...have right around 100,000 cards piled up since the early 70's.

I also do model railroading - HO scale - but that has been on hold in the past 10 years since my living situation has not allowed for the extra space for the set up.

and am a proud Dungeons and Dragons nerd. Have been playing that since 1977.


----------



## OzarkFathom (Jul 2, 2019)

View attachment 1303891


----------



## OzarkFathom (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## SoDakSooner (Nov 23, 2005)

Hunt, camp, Offroad with the Jeep, Work on my house, work on my daughters house, run, work on my military trailer, Wakeboard/Wakesurf...That's all I can think of for now...

Geez, when do I have time to ride?


----------



## SoDakSooner (Nov 23, 2005)

You would like my wife's collection of old camera gear. Some of it from her family, some from mine.


----------



## OzarkFathom (Jul 2, 2019)

SoDakSooner said:


> You would like my wife's collection of old camera gear. Some of it from her family, some from mine.


I love the old film stuff....
Bow hunting Elk or Mule?

Last time I was in S.D.


----------



## OzarkFathom (Jul 2, 2019)

Can’t seem to get rid of those pesky thumbnails w/o deleting the image.....


----------



## SoDakSooner (Nov 23, 2005)

OzarkFathom said:


> I love the old film stuff....
> Bow hunting Elk or Mule?
> 
> Last time I was in S.D.


That's awesome. I have never been a bird hunter although my brother does quite a bit.

That pic is elk hunting in CO last fall. We do have 6 preference points for deer, so may draw the rifle tag we want this fall. We are in zone anyway. 1st deer I ever shot was a Mulie. Nothing but whitetails here in Oklahoma.

I actually haven't hunted in SD for 7 or 8 years as I have been bitten by the elk bug. I have a ton of land I can hunt as my dad retired from the Game, Fish and Parks a few years ago. I think he knows almost every rancher west of the Missouri River...lol.


----------



## gravelynp (Aug 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Damn; my sh*t is boring in comparison to some of you cats out here.


----------



## SoDakSooner (Nov 23, 2005)

Crankout said:


> Damn; my sh*t is boring in comparison to some of you cats out here.


Yeah but you probably have more time to ride!!!


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Just another (B E A U T I F U L) day...

















12,481 feet, Taos Ski Valley

I hiked from 11,600 feet to the Peak twice. 1.5 miles one way and ~900 vertical each trip.


----------



## fredcook (Apr 2, 2009)

Other non MTB stuff on my plate... in no particular order...

Photography, off roading (truck/SUV), golf, hiking, travel, muscle cars, jogging, trail running, shooting, family, and hanging around the fire pit where friends and marshmallows get toasted.

There's some "work" sprinkled in there to fund all of the above.


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Im only 48, but figure it makes me a young 50 

I also:
snowshoe
hike (try to keep this minimal, if the weathers good enough to hike then you can ride)
taste as many beers as possible
play GTA V online (and Im still not good at it )
try to annoy/embarrass my kids as much as possible


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Leaving to go snowboarding in an hour, hiking/running the dog, camping, rock crawling in my Jeep, surfing, cooking and traveling to strange places meeting strange people, drinking strange spirits.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

SoDakSooner said:


> Yeah but you probably have more time to ride!!!


I do have my non-biking enjoyment, but nothing like paragliding and flying planes.


----------



## temporoad (Jul 27, 2006)

Curling, 2 to 3 times a week


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

temporoad said:


> Curling, 2 to 3 times a week
> 
> View attachment 1304391


sweet!!! Where do you live?


----------



## ravewoofer (Dec 24, 2008)

Hobbies other than mountain biking would include spinning, target sports and taking walks with my wife. 

I suppose travel, too. But that’s really not a be all end all sort of thing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## temporoad (Jul 27, 2006)

> sweet!!! Where do you live?


About 1.5 hours north east of Toronto. There are 3 curling clubs withing 15 minutes from my home.


----------



## YJ Bill (Jul 16, 2013)

Been doing some hot rodding lately. Cruise nights and some drag strip fun


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

temporoad said:


> About 1.5 hours north east of Toronto. There are 3 curling clubs withing 15 minutes from my home.


sweet. My friend tried to start one down here in Central Ohio years ago, but it did not stick.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

I still enjoy skiiing, but didn't go at all last year. Have some new boards so I hope to get up still this year.

Still playing with cars. I autocrossed this car, while I had it:

















I won the club championship in '07 with it, believe it or not. NOT stock front suspension. Was a fun car, but then I go this:








Which I like better, but not as much "fun" if that makes sense.


----------



## Drew888 (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow, you guys are making me feel old and I'm only 52. I need to get off my @$$. Life seemed like blip and years have passed. Love at first sight with my wife of 19+years and two great kiddos. Spent all my time doing things with them. Never went out with the guys and no vices that would have got me in trouble. Years before marriage I was riding Mt Tam in the Bay Area (circa 1987 ish) and then until my son was born. After that maybe twice a month only until now. In 2015 she passed away to a sudden death syndrome and had to get used to our new normal. We all battled that and are stable and happy again. Kids are in college and doing well and I recently remarried. TMI, I know. Just explaining the blip and 20 yrs disappears. 
I'm now just starting to take control and get out more and have a long way to go. Maybe bit off more than I can chew but ordered a Norco Optic and can't wait. Hobbies...home theater, mountain biking again, finaly!, and my modern hot rod a 630WHP 2017 Chevy SS sedan. That, and spending time with the wifey now that we're empty nesters as of this year. She convinced me to take a ball room dance class and I was very surprised that it was actually fun. 
Love the GTO Chuckha62!


----------



## str8edgMTBMXer (Apr 15, 2015)

Drew888 said:


> Wow, you guys are making me feel old and I'm only 52. I need to get off my @$$. Life seemed like blip and years have passed. Love at first sight with my wife of 19+years and two great kiddos. Spent all my time doing things with them. Never went out with the guys and no vices that would have got me in trouble. Years before marriage I was riding Mt Tam in the Bay Area (circa 1987 ish) and then until my son was born. After that maybe twice a month only until now. In 2015 she passed away to a sudden death syndrome and had to get used to our new normal. We all battled that and are stable and happy again. Kids are in college and doing well and I recently remarried. TMI, I know. Just explaining the blip and 20 yrs disappears.
> I'm now just starting to take control and get out more and have a long way to go. Maybe bit off more than I can chew but ordered a Norco Optic and can't wait. Hobbies...home theater, mountain biking again, finaly!, and my modern hot rod a 630WHP 2017 Chevy SS sedan. That, and spending time with the wifey now that we're empty nesters as of this year. She convinced me to take a ball room dance class and I was very surprised that it was actually fun.
> Love the GTO Chuckha62!


wow...sorry to hear about your wife! Glad that you have taken to the healing process well. The big thing to remember is not to think that you have wasted or lost time! I felt the same way about starting college at age 35...but it is about how you live in the here and now!


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Drew888 said:


> my modern hot rod a 630WHP 2017 Chevy SS sedan.


Do you have a photo of this? I have a 2008 G8 and I'm a big fan of Holden vehicles.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

Waiting for some snow in order to get out for xc skiing....looks like this weekend is promising.


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

In no particular order...bow hunt mature whitetails, bass fish, noodle, trail work and maintenance, wood work, and white water kayak. Pics of me and the wife yesterday. 
And I love to work on tractors, and trucks, and go camping, oh and spend weeks at a time on our house boat diving and fishing.


----------



## Drew888 (Mar 22, 2011)

2017 Chevy SS or Holden Commodore SSV Redline. Just put an LSA supercharger on it three months ago and running E85. Approximately 630WHP or 713 at the crank (LS3's are very consistant and this is gauged off several others with the exact same mods). So easy to drive it really would have been something if it came this way. It used to be my daily driver until this Dec.


----------



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm keeping an eye out for a Chevy SS or a G8 GT with a 6 speed. I also like the '06 GTO and they're getting cheaper too.


----------



## Sir kayakalot (Jul 23, 2017)

Dang Drew, I bet that car is a rocket.


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

Drew888 said:


> View attachment 1305707
> 
> 2017 Chevy SS or Holden Commodore SSV Redline. Just put an LSA supercharger on it three months ago and running E85. Approximately 630WHP or 713 at the crank (LS3's are very consistant and this is gauged off several others with the exact same mods). So easy to drive it really would have been something if it came this way. It used to be my daily driver until this Dec.
> View attachment 1305709


Thanks for the pix. Beautiful car! My dad and I attended the Holden gathering in South Georgia last spring and didn't see many, if any SS in that color. Aside from black and white, the stock green and burnt orange were the most popular colors for the SS at the gathering. We saw lots of SS and G8 along with some Caprice PPV and GTOs and a couple of Holden Utes. We really enjoyed the drags.


----------



## Rusnak_322 (Dec 6, 2009)

My wife and I ride street bikes (I have a ducati monster and she has a ducati 1098).

I also like to build vintage bikes. the Moto Guzzi is mine and she has the Yamaha XS400


----------



## Outhouse (Jul 26, 2019)

9 second bike Ducati 1199 panigale full termi exh
10 second car Z06 
Husaberg 450FE plated for the road
Honda Aquatrax 1200 turbo charged 
landspeed racing
210g coral aquarium
self proclaimed biblical scholar


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

I like to eat pizza

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## Undescended (Apr 16, 2018)

Damn, and I thought finally pulling together to cash to get into Real MTB at 49 was the Pinnacle... oh well....
:smallviolin:


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

Mt biking takes up most of my time nowadays.









Sent from my ONEPLUS A5010 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

Fox body!


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

WHALENARD said:


> I like to eat pizza


I like to make pizza (and eat it)








Deep dish sourdough

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

andytiedye said:


> I like to make pizza (and eat it)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ha, that's funny! I'm literally heating up my stone right now and will be making a pizza here in a bit.

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## sooslow (Dec 14, 2017)

Will be 64 in one week..I’m a dirt bike fanatic, try to ride my 16 KTM 300 once a week (also have a 17 Husky FE 390), run every day with my dog in the hills as well. Ride my road bicycle, Ibis Ripmo and Specialized Levo all the time, love riding my 300 with my young friends to show them that life is still great in your sixties..


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

It's nice to see some people living it up on here, because when I reluctantly clicked on the 50+ page (for which I have recently qualified) it looked like this:

Old guys
ails
Knee brace
BP Meds
Back Pain
I am too old
Atrial Fibrillation
Prostate
arthritis

So eff all that.
(so callous, right? )

I have finally begun to find time to do some more shooting and hunting with both pistol and bow, and I just joined an archery league for the 1st time. Apparently I'm the _only_ guy with a stick bow.
I'll be in CO in mid Feb. for 4 days of snowboarding (brand new Burton Step-Ins!).
Some short motorcycle trips have been nice. The wife gets uncomfortable after ~45 minutes, so I am mostly riding solo.
And any day that the MTB trails are closed, I become a hiker or a trail runner.
MTBing and camping seem to go together, and I finally have enough [of the correct] gear to start bikepacking. Some of that crosses over to motorcycle touring.
We have a tandem kayak that only sees flat water.
I'm not big on lots of gear, so my activities sorta reflect that.
Oh, and my end-of-year credit card summary says I spent ~$3000 on beer and beer-related activities in 2019.

We're still taking our daughter all over for sports, but that is part of the lifestyle. We used to do it for my wife. Sometimes we work in bike rides, hikes, motorcycle rides, or boat and paddle board trips, plus a visit to the local brewery, so it all works out.

-F


----------



## bjeast (Oct 29, 2017)

Mountain biking is my main thing, but I do enjoy scale modelling when I have the time!








1/25 scale Tumbler from "Batman Begins."








1/20 scale Torvosaurus resin kit.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Fleas said:


> It's nice to see some people living it up on here, because when I reluctantly clicked on the 50+ page (for which I have recently qualified) it looked like this:
> 
> Old guys
> ails
> ...


You will feel differently in 20 years, but kill it while you can. Save a little for your 80's.


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

*other stuff*

Skiing, Whitewater canoeing, cycling, mtb, gravel, road...High angle tech, Certified Swiftwater rescue, Winter skills team, Ground pounder, all with state Search & Rescue...Motorcycles


----------



## Outhouse (Jul 26, 2019)

sooslow said:


> (also have a 17 Husky FE 390),..


 great bike, this husaberg 450 FE is its cousin


----------



## Outhouse (Jul 26, 2019)

this is a labor of love, 3.5 years of work gone into it, never see's a garage and is a daily driver at 624 HP with coil overs poly bushings, new engine n clutch.


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Yesterday I went for a little hike up Kachina with the legendary Dave Hahn. You might know of Dave. In 1996 he saved many people above the so-called "death zone" on Mount Everest, was on the expedition to find Sir Edmond Mallory's body, and summited the peak more than any non-Sherpa person; a total of 15 times and most without supplemental oxygen. (He has multiple summits of the worlds tallest peaks) I have been friends with Dave for almost 35 years. He is one of the most extraordinary, calm, balanced and humble people I have ever met. He would never tell you the things I just did.

I took this photo of Dave's name tag yesterday. Not sure why but I never noticed it before. Haha!


----------



## Fast Guy (Jan 22, 2020)

*If it has 2 Wheels...*









In addition to mountainbikes, I'm also involved in land speed racing.


----------



## ShakyDog (Oct 24, 2019)

Mountain biking, white water kayaking, down hill skiing, shooting, ATVing, and UTVing. Taking the roadster out for longs drives to no where.

Steve


----------



## Horseshoe (May 31, 2018)

Fleas said:


> I'll be in CO in mid Feb. for 4 days of snowboarding (brand new Burton Step-Ins!).
> -F


I'm curious what you think of those step-ins. I need a hip replacement but i can still charge pretty hard once I'm on the hill. It is strapping in that brings tears to my eyes. I haven't tried a step-in binding since the K2 days and wasn't impressed, but these sound promising. i just can't find anyone with any actual experience with them.


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

As my tag line suggests, I'm an avid cyclist (99% mtb), telemark skier, paddler, and hiker. I also do lots of other stuff including a commercial pistachio operation and keeping up this old house.

I have been a woodworker all my life. I've built much of the furniture in my house along with cabinets and floors. Every relative has at least one wood bowl and pepper grinder. Here's a small sample of recent work:









A rolling laundry hamper because the washer is in the garage. There are three bent lamination curves involved here. I've built two: one for me, one for my wife.









The linens hamper. Ignore the distortion; it's in the cell phone camera, not my work. The woven part was quite complicated and took some doing.









A lightweight but very strong step stool. I made this after I found my wife standing on a compromised chair to reach high shelves. I am interested in visual simplicity but there is nothing simple about the construction!









A front view of the same stool









A replacement for the obnoxious old sliding door onto the patio. This is the only door case that is dovetailed at the corners!









A little bit of artsy stuff. A carved basswood bric a brac shelf. These art projects are a fun combination of woodworking, carving, and painting.









A carved basswood group of mushrooms. Obviously, they didn't grow here on bricks. Again, a little fun project.

While I am slowing (especially uphill) at 72, I do enjoy my shop time.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

telemike said:


> As my tag line suggests, I'm an avid cyclist (99% mtb), telemark skier, paddler, and hiker. I also do lots of other stuff including a commercial pistachio operation and keeping up this old house.
> 
> I have been a woodworker all my life. I've built much of the furniture in my house along with cabinets and floors. Every relative has at least one wood bowl and pepper grinder. Here's a small sample of recent work:
> 
> ...


Really nice work, telemike.

And there's a thread for that:

https://forums.mtbr.com/off-camber-off-topic/woodworking-1126351.html

I'm fascinated by bent wood, I'd like to try that sometime.


----------



## Arebee (Sep 13, 2012)

I listen to music, smoke cigars and drink good beer and Scotch. Sometimes all at the same time! I also have a 10 year old Jeep Wrangler that I like to tinker with. 

I always find ways to spend money on any of the above, in addition to MTB.


----------



## Retire (Jan 11, 2020)

Dirt bike (500 ktm), street bike that I ride less and less,, a Jeep, a little bow hunting, worm drowning, gardening. Mercenary firefighter in the Summer


----------



## cmg (Mar 13, 2012)

Retire said:


> worm drowning


info please.......


----------



## Retire (Jan 11, 2020)

cmg said:


> info please.......


Drowning worms = fishing.

Forgot to mention cats and dogs. They are a definite time sink.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

I white water kayak....badly...with my son who kayaks quite well.
I dabble in rock climbing.
I get in about 90 days a season of telemark skiing and consume vast quantities of ibuprofen.
Travel. Hike.
Sit on the deck with my wife with a supply of Moscow Mules during the summer and harass people walking by the house. 
Early to bed, early to rise - not that wise, but there's nothing on TV!


----------



## pitdaddy (Aug 6, 2013)

Gave up freshwater tropical fish after keeping fish from about age 16 to 51'ish. R/c cars were a big part of my life from 2004-2010 (kept me out of bars). Always like listening to music. Had a small anodizing setup for small aluminum parts 2007-2009. Started playing with video in 2012. Wife bought me a GoPro about 4 years ago. Enjoy putting together videos using kdenlive. Trying to get local trails on my Youtube channel. Wife wanted a digital camera. Now I'm dabbling in photography again. This time post processing on a computer instead of film and a darkroom. Looking forward to retirement. Hopefully in 2025.


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

chazpat said:


> Really nice work, telemike.
> 
> And there's a thread for that:
> 
> ...


Chazpat, thanks a lot for pointing out that thread. The work is exceptional end to end.

The flintlock stock is beyond woodworker and looks to me like a masterpiece.

I've done three stocks over the years. The first was for my grandfather's sporterized 30-06 and was made from the graft union of an english walnut on a black walnut rootstock. That gun disappeared from the rack on my friend's pickup while we were getting lunch. Wish I were there to use it! The second was fiddleback walnut for a friend and it looked boss. The last was for a shotgun and was made from Oregon Myrtle (officially, California Bay Laurel, sorry Oregon).

The low relief carving on the flintlock stock was simply incredible. I wouldn't try to do that kind of work until I had carved a few dozen practice blocks!


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

Signage. Is the other stuff you do double diamond?


----------



## beastmaster (Sep 19, 2012)

With 39 inches of new snow in the past 5 days, it is off the hook up here right now! This is Kachina Peak (chairlift signage is in the above post). Top of chair is 12,548. This photo is taken from the lift about 1/2 of the way up. This chair serves only Kachina, which is about 600 skiable acres. The photo is about 1/8 to 1/4 of the terrain of Kachina. Taos Ski Valley is about 2500 skiable acres overall.


----------



## ddoh (Jan 11, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Cleared2land (Aug 31, 2012)

Currently, just social distancing, drinking good Scotch, and splurging on quality home cooking.


----------

